# dankung 5080 is in!



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

dankung 5080 came in today, tubed up a couple slingshots, shooting tomorrow, heres a pic of it on the bugout slingshot.

http://s892.photobuc...urrent=5080.jpg


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice looking shooter. Let us know how the tubes work out.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

they look more like the standard commercial slingshot tubes barnett etc I wonder if the material they are made if performance better?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice setup


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

looks good, let us know how it shoots - john


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice setuo


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

Well ran into a problem right off the bat. They won't stay on the forks. It appears the inside diameter is to large. I'm using the most common slingshot a daisy b52 tryed it on a trumark aswell u can slip them on by hand with no acohol they will come off as u try to shoot. The band itself is very elastic they may have to go to a 4080 just to keep them on the forks, I'll try them on my barrett tonight see if they will stick on the Barrett forks. Bummer.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

its officially a fail! they wont even stay on a barnett. i wonder if they actually tested these things on actual slingshots. the size was all wrong doesnt help that they also sweat some sort of slippery substance. no dice dankung.


----------

